# AIO für I7 12700KF



## firestorm (19. Januar 2022)

Bräuchte eine AIO bei der die Backplate aus Metall ist, da ich einen i7 12700KF kühlen muss. Ist ja bekannt dass sich die neuen Boards extrem verbiegen wenn die CPU eingebaut wird. Ich habe zur Zeit eine MSI 360R Corelliquid und hatte das Upgrade-Kit von MSi für den 1700 Sockel bekommen, dies besteht aber aus Plastik. Nach der Montage und dem ersten einschalten ohne OS habe ich im UEFi 55- 60 Grad Celsius, dass kann ja nicht sein oder? Habe die Wärmeleitpaste MX5 schön mit einem Spatel gleichmäßig und nicht zu dick verstrichen, der Kühlkopf sitzt auch korrekt auf der CPU. Das ganze ist auf einem ASUS ROG STRIX z690 A-Gaming verbaut.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder sonstige Lösungen?

Viele Grüße
firestorm


----------



## Finallin (19. Januar 2022)

firestorm schrieb:


> Nach der Montage und dem ersten einschalten ohne OS habe ich im UEFi 55- 60 Grad Celsius



Niemand interessiert sich dafür wie die Idle- Temps im Bios aussehen wenn keinerlei Stromspar- Mechanismen laufen, wie sehen die Temps unter Last aus?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2022)

Hast auch bereits in einem anderen Thema danach gefragt und dort hatte ich dir bereits geantwortet.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Bios kommt kein Energiesparen zustande, daher können dort die Temperaturen auch etwas höher ausfallen. Mit meinem Mainboard hat sich nichts verzogen, daher solltest  du auch denjenigen fragen, der sowas behauptet. Meine Backplate könnte ich ohne großen Kraftaufwand verbiegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h0hiro (2. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich hab den i5-12600 mit einem MSI Z690 und der Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer II 360 verbaut und habe bis jetzt keine Probleme. Da war das Mounting Kit dabei und aus Metall.

Weiterhin habe ich mir sicherheitshalber einen Dark Rock Pro 4 Kuftkühler bestellt. Da musste ich den Bequiet Support anschreiben, da hier kein Mountinh Kit für den 1700 Sockel beilag. Dieses wurde mir aber innerhalb einer Woche kostenfrei zugesendet. Auch hier war die Backplate aus Metall.

Vielleicht sehe ich das aber auch einfach nicht, wenn sich etwas verbogen haben sollte.


----------



## zwerg-05 (2. Februar 2022)

Oder ne Eisbear 360 hollen top teil und verarbeitung super


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. Februar 2022)

Nzxt kraken x62 auf einem 12700k hier.
Bracket der kraken ist aus weichem Plastik, sehr sehr flexibel.
Habe keine Probleme mit den Temperaturen. Ich glaube, dass es völlig wumpe ist, wie das Bracket aussieht bzw aus welchem Material es ist. Viel wichtiger ist die Auflagefläche der Pumpe.
Alle anderen haben außerdem schon das Wichtigste zu deiner Frage geschrieben: 
Im BIOS sind die Temperaturen komplett egal, weil dort keinerlei Mechanismen greifen.
Die einzig relevante Temperatur ist die CPU package während du spielst oder was auch immer mit der CPU machst. Dabei aber auch nicht die maximalen Spikes sondern eher eine durchschnittliche Temperatur. 
Wie viel Zeit verbringst du denn im BIOS, dass deine CPU dort super kühl sein muss, wenn ich das Mal fragen darf?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2022)

Mittlerweile habe ich gelesen, dass es bereits mit dem Einspannen des Prozessors im Sockel mit manchen Mainboards passieren soll. Mit der Bracket soll es daher nichts zu tun haben. Es werden aber nur manche günstigen Boards benannt, aber nicht konkret, welche davon betroffen sind. Bei mir hat sich jedenfalls nichts verzogen und meine Temperaturen sind auch Top.

Komisch ist aber schon, dass nur Igor von diesem Problem berichtet und sonst im Netz nichts davon zu finden ist. Hierzu wird mittlerweile in fast jedem Kaufberatungsthema hingewiesen, was Empfehlungen etwas schwierig macht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Februar 2022)

> Komisch ist aber schon, dass nur Igor von diesem Problem berichtet und sonst im Netz nichts davon zu finden ist


Dann musst Du vielleicht mal im anderen Teil des Netzes suchen. 

Interessanterweise haben sogar schon Motherboardhersteller versucht, die Sockel nicht mehr so fest zu verschrauben oder was drunter zu legen. Zum Thema haben wir auch mit Buildzoid zusammengearbeitet und der englische Teil des Webs ist mittlerweile voll von Informationen


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Dann musst Du vielleicht mal im anderen Teil des Netzes suchen.


Ist ja nicht so das ich dir das nicht glaube, habe es ja selbst in deinem Video gesehen. Aber im Netz habe ich da leider bisher nichts finden können. Natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass nicht jeder ein Hersteller an den Pranger setzt wird. Aber in einem Kaufberatungsthema nervt es langsam, denn es sind nicht alle Mainboards davon betroffen, aber in jedem Thema kommt solch ein Hinweis.

Es ist nicht persönlich gerichtet und mir ist auch klar, dass ihr keine Blackliste erstellen könnt, aber es wäre einfacher zu wissen, bei welchen Boards solch eine Gefahr besteht.  Oder möchtest du behaupten das jedes Mainboard davon betroffen ist? Bei mir hat sich jedenfalls nichts verzogen und mein System läuft wie eine Eins. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich den Druck zum Verriegeln, was ich dazu ausüben musste, auch etwas hoch empfand und ich verriegele immer ohne Schutzkappe.

Ganz davon abgesehen, was soll man auf solch einer Frage antworten? Denn es geht auch hier um die Frage, was bezüglich Deiner Ergebnisse unternommen werden soll. In diesem Thema geht es daher nicht direkt um Deine Aussage, sondern es ist eine Kaufberatung, wie das System aufgebaut werden soll.


firestorm schrieb:


> Bräuchte eine AIO bei der die Backplate aus Metall ist, da ich einen i7 12700KF kühlen muss. *Ist ja bekannt dass sich die neuen Boards extrem verbiegen wenn die CPU eingebaut wird.*





FormatC schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben sogar schon Motherboardhersteller versucht, die Sockel nicht mehr so fest zu verschrauben oder was drunter zu legen. Zum Thema haben wir auch mit Buildzoid zusammengearbeitet und der englische Teil des Webs ist mittlerweile voll von Informationen


Das hilft uns aber nicht weiter, weil uns nur bestimmte  Erkenntnisse bekannt sind und die Hersteller schweigen. Was hintenrum unternommen wird, bekommen wir nicht mit. Was können wir nun bedenkenlos kaufen oder unternehmen? Sich solch eine dicke Backplate verbauen und sich was selbst was basteln? Kenne Leute, die sind schon mit dem einfachen Aufbau solch eines Systems bereits überfordert.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Februar 2022)

Es kann keine faire Liste geben. Sockel sind nicht exklusiv und wir haben schon viele Boards mit beiden Sockeltypen gesehen. Es wird verbaut, was da ist. Dazu kommt, dass die meisten Boards bereits im Werk getetstet werden, was normal ist (FN Test). Gespannt wird also immer mindestens einmal. Dazu kommen Boards, nachgetestet wurden, weil die QC Nacharbeiten gefordert hat. Dann wurde mehrfach gespannt.

Das Problem ist der Anpressdruck, das hat allerdings Intel selbst versemmelt. Eine feste Backplate ist also die beste Lebenversicherung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Februar 2022)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Anpressdruck, das hat allerdings Intel selbst versemmelt.


Warum hat es Intel versemmelt, was hat Intel mit der Herstellung der Boards zu tun?



FormatC schrieb:


> Eine feste Backplate ist also die beste Lebenversicherung.


Und wo soll man solch eine Backplate herbekommen? Es gibt zig Kühler und Backplates passen oft nicht von einem Hersteller zum anderen.  Ich würde in solch einem Fall Board und Prozessor dem Händler einfach zurückschicken. Wenn sie schon Murks bauen, sollen sie auch ihr Schrott wieder zurück haben, denn als Kunde habe ich ehe schon viel Geld ausgegeben und erwarte auch das alles passen wird und sich mit dem Einbau nichts von selbst zerstört...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Warum hat es Intel versemmelt, was hat Intel mit der Herstellung der Boards zu tun?
> 
> 
> Und wo soll man solch eine Backplate herbekommen? Es gibt zig Kühler und Backplates passen oft nicht von einem Hersteller zum anderen.  Ich würde in solch einem Fall Board und Prozessor dem Händler einfach zurückschicken. Wenn sie schon Murks bauen, sollen sie auch ihr Schrott wieder zurück haben, denn als Kunde habe ich ehe schon viel Geld ausgegeben und erwarte auch das alles passen wird und sich mit dem Einbau nichts von selbst zerstört...


Intel hat diesen Blödsinn mit den Anpressdücken in den Specs exakt so vorgegeben. Die Hersteller bauen dann, was man von ihnen abverlangt. Vom Sockel bis hin zu den Boards.

Gegen diesen Mist mit den Kunststoffbackplates kämpfe ich schon seit Jahren an und die Leute sind doch selbst schuld, wenn sie sich so einem Mist kaufen. Hauptsache billig, billig und viel RGB 

Ich habe die Specs um Sockel 17xx/18xx nicht umsonst veröffentlicht, weil ich das eigentlich genau so vorhergesehen hatte. Es ist schlichtweg zu viel Druck.


----------



## MR. Wayne (15. Mai 2022)

Sorry das ich den Thread rauskrame, aber ich möchte mir so ein System kaufen. Meint ihr Mindfactory hat davon eine Ahnung? Habe Angst das die von diesem Problem nichts wissen und ich habe dann Probleme Zuhause.


----------



## Defenz0r (17. Mai 2022)

MR. Wayne schrieb:


> Sorry das ich den Thread rauskrame, aber ich möchte mir so ein System kaufen. Meint ihr Mindfactory hat davon eine Ahnung? Habe Angst das die von diesem Problem nichts wissen und ich habe dann Probleme Zuhause.


Hi. Ich habe kuerzlich ein aehnliches System gebaut. AORUS Z690i Ultra DDR5. Der IHS hat sich schon nach dem ersten Einbau sichtbar verzogen.
Ich hatte die Nase voll (nicht wegen den Temps sondern wegen den staendigen reboots) und hab auf AM4 gesetzt. 5800X3D + 6950XT.
Bin zufrieden. Auch total silent. 92 Celsius max temps in nem Fractal R6 und 9!!! Lueftern
auf 300 RPM.  Das ist normal und zu erwarten.

Wenn du einen Versuch starten magst, dann vermeide Gigabyte. Ich habe gutes von MSI gehoert. Aber wenn du nach meinem Bauchgefuehl fraegst,  dann kauf dir genau das, was ich auch habe. Fractal Define R6, 9x Noctua A14-PWM (kauf 2x5er packs und Gummi plugs statt Schrauben), 5800X3D + rog crosshair viii dark hero + MSI 6950XT
Bevor ichs vergesse. Wenns unbedingt LGA 1700 sein soll hol dir https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-intel-12th-gen.-cpu-contact-frame-fsd8-036.html behebt das verziehen


----------

